# Rabbit hunting with pistol? Barrel length



## p&y finally (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm looking at taking my 38 w/ snake shot on some hunts this year. Does anybody know the law on barrel length (if there is one) on hunting with a pistol?
Thanks!


----------



## MFOSTER (Nov 28, 2015)

Good luck with snake shot


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2015)

all you gonna do with snake shot is skeer them into running faster.

worthless as a weapon to harvest wabbits.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 29, 2015)

Centerfire pistols are not legal for use on small game even if you are using shotshells.
One could also argue an "unplugged firearm" situation there, being it can hold more than three.

If you are still inclined to try it, the average shot dispersal pattern from most pistols is about a 1" pattern per foot of travel.
So you can imagine just how ineffective it is as to power and shot density.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 29, 2015)

What about a Taurus Judge with a .410 shotshell?


----------



## fishtail (Nov 29, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> What about a Taurus Judge with a .410 shotshell?


Centerfire pistols are not legal for use on small game even if you are using shotshells.
One could also argue an "unplugged firearm" situation there, being it can hold more than three.


----------



## MFOSTER (Nov 29, 2015)

fishtail said:


> Centerfire pistols are not legal for use on small game even if you are using shotshells.
> One could also argue an "unplugged firearm" situation there, being it can hold more than three.



Did not know I thought my tc 10 inch 410 was legal glad I don't use it.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Dec 4, 2015)

Shotguns are legal, so something like the Judge would be legal as long as you didn't have any .45 rounds in your pocket.

The .38/.357 shotshells are not legal for harvesting small game in GA though. Only for dispatching venomous snakes and killing rats & such.

Grab a Ruger MK series pistol or a Browning Buckmark for bunny busting, you'll have a blast.

A cheaper, yet no less fun option is the Heritage Rough Rider. You can get them in .22lr for about $150 brand new.


----------



## Hardwood (Dec 4, 2015)

I've used the Rossi single shot 410 pistol for bout 3 years. Killed a bunch of rabbits with it, and their not that expensive


----------



## daddy ron (Dec 4, 2015)

Hardwood said:


> I've used the Rossi single shot 410 pistol for bout 3 years. Killed a bunch of rabbits with it, and their not that expensive



chad how long was the barell and do you know who handles them


----------



## Hardwood (Dec 5, 2015)

It's called a Rossi Matched Pair. 11" barrel shoots 410 or 45 and also comes w a 22 barrel. I've enjoyed mine!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 6, 2015)

I used to use my Ruger MK II with 6.5" barrel all the time.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 6, 2015)

Also look at the Super Commanche. That's what I have.


----------



## swampcat95 (Dec 9, 2015)

I use the Super Commanche in .410. Love it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 10, 2015)

I hunted with a guy used an old model H&R .410 pistol , killed plenty of rabbits with it.


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 10, 2015)

not sure about the barrel length but you can't use anything that holds over 3 shells. Has to hold 3 just like a shotgun. I bought a magnum research 45/410 had almost a grand in it then I talked to our local gamewarden who broke the bad news to me.


----------

